# How to put panels on horse trailer?



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

So I have looked at different things online that you connect to the horse trailer to hold your panels, on the sides. But they are in the 100s! How do you hold your panels on the side of your horse trailer? I'm just needing at most 3 on each side? Any homemade inventions? Any ideas will help, pictures would be great, too! Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We use baling wire or twine and tie them on,
Or you can have some "L" shaped brackets welded on to your trailer to hang them but you should still tie them so they don't bounce off.

EDIT, that is a temporary solution, we don't constantly drive a round with panels hanging off the side of the trailer, just when we know we might need a couple.


----------



## HorseGirlie (Mar 27, 2012)

Well we only need them when we go on camping trips or overnight trail riding. I always thought that tie wouldn't be sturdy enough, but we only go out a few miles for rides, so never over an hour or two. So I might try that.


----------

